# The Making Of A Master's Dominator...



## godstrength (Oct 14, 2009)

I decided to change my training/competition thread up a little. My focus competition wise is going to be concentrating on competing in the masters classes both in the NGA, and NPC. 
I won the masters class last year in Nashville, TN at the Music City Night of Champions. It was then that I met Eric Broser, he was one of the judges at the show. 
After the show I spoke to the judges to find out what weaknesses I needed to address. Of all of the judges Eric not only shared with me the best insight, but also how to correct them- and even strengthen my strong points. 
I later hired Eric for coaching and prep. That itself was the single best decision I've made in bodybuilding. His insight and approach to training and nutrition would be hard to match. 

________________
*AA**EFX* *REP*
*PRRS/FDFS ELITE*


----------



## godstrength (Oct 14, 2009)

Recently I've was blessed enough to become a member of All American EFX's group of board reps. 
I've repped for two other companies in the past, and I have to say that EFX hands down makes the most effective products I have ever used. 

It is awesome being a part of a team of bodybuilders, and being partnered with my own coach Eric Broser, and Flex Wheeler himself. 


________________
*AA**EFX* *REP*
*PRRS/FDFS ELITE*


----------



## godstrength (Oct 15, 2009)

*LEGS !! *

Absolutely killer session. My quads were, and still are very swollen. As I have been, all sets were in the 20+ rep range. 
Today I decreased my sets some, but upped my weight a little and went to failure on every set

HACK SQUATS
4 sets

LEG EXTENSIONS
5 sets

MACHINE LEG PRESS
4 sets

SEATED CURLS
4 sets

STANDING LEG CURLS
3 sets

CARDIO: 20 minute LISS




________________
*AA**EFX* *REP*
*PRRS/FDFS ELITE*


----------



## gopro (Oct 15, 2009)

I know you will make ME and AAEFX proud!


----------



## godstrength (Oct 16, 2009)

gopro said:


> I know you will make ME and AAEFX proud!





Thx coach- it is going to be a freak show for sure, a NATURAL freak show that is....



________________
*AA**EFX* *REP*
*PRRS/FDFS ELITE*


----------



## godstrength (Oct 16, 2009)

Another day of *NATURAL FREAK* volume in the books- 
I had the most INSANE pump, could barely shave after my workout. 
Just like the rest of the week, the rep count was 20+ per set. 

FLAT BENCH PREACHER CURLS (alternating)
7 sets

REVERSE GRIP PD's
7 sets

Alternating DB CURLS Ss W/Overhead Tri Ext (machine)
4 sets

FLAT BENCH PREACHER CURLS (alternating)...yes, again
4 sets

ROPE PD's
4 sets


________________
*AA**EFX**REP*
*PRRS/FDFS ELITE*


----------



## gopro (Oct 17, 2009)

godstrength said:


> Thx coach- it is going to be a freak show for sure, a NATURAL freak show that is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best kind of freak show bro!


----------



## godstrength (Oct 19, 2009)

gopro said:


> Best kind of freak show bro!





AGREED......



________________
*AA**EFX* *REP*
*PRRS/FDFS ELITE*


----------



## godstrength (Oct 19, 2009)

CHEST DAY...

I had a very intense and very focused workout this morning. It was another day of high volume training...
Tomorrow is back.

PRE-WORKOUT
CELL RUSH
LBA PRO
KRE-ALKALYN PRO


*HS INCLINE PRESS*
6 sets

*INCLINE PRESS* (machine)
6 sets

*PECK DECK*
6 sets

________________
*AA**EFX* *REP*
*PRRS/FDFS ELITE*


----------



## godstrength (Oct 23, 2009)

BACK! ! ! I have a very busy week with various projects and have not really had time to post. However, the workouts have been there- and have been dead on. The work has been done. 

TUES: Back
WED: Arms
THURS: Quads
FRI: Hams/Calves
SAT: will be shoulders....


____________________
*All American EFX REP *
*PRRS*/*FD-FS*


----------

